# Dealing with a dead-end job...



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

To people whom have transcended into higher paying jobs but started out in mediocre, low paying jobs; how did you deal with it? 

Right now I am a bagger/ cashier in a grocery store and I honestly don't think that I can take it for much longer. Sure it is work that almost anyone could do but the amount of pay I receive is not worth the physical effort that I put into the job. I can't just half-*** it.

Minimum wage, low chance of advancement unless I waste 10-15 years there; I really am struggling to find any motivation to stay there.

I haven't gone to college yet due to a lack of funds and not wanting to go into debt but at this point, I'm willing to just say "SCREW IT" and go into debt to go to school just to better my prospects.

I realize that with no college degree whatsoever, no matter how smart I think I am without it, I will be stuck doing these crappy, low paying, back breaking, jobs for the rest of my life.

So again, if you have made it past working these dead-end jobs/ McJobs, how did you deal with it?


----------



## catfreak1991 (May 24, 2014)

Even people with college degrees are finding themselves in positions that are beneath their qualifications or with no job at all. 

I would consider yourself lucky that you have a job at all with just a high school diploma. I just graduated community college and I'm having a very hard time finding ANYTHING. 

Then there's the people who dropped out of high school and are making more money than doctors and lawyers due to a unique business or celebrity sponsorship. :|

Life isn't fair. I've learned to deal with it.


----------



## soligt (Aug 7, 2010)

Yea, there are some really smart people where I work, computer programmers with masters degrees etc and they have them basically drawing circles all day, things a kid could do.


----------



## Dan the man (Jul 4, 2013)

We'll first I don't think being a cashier is a job anyone can do. For a lot of people on this site they would have too much anxiety to attempt it. Also I bet some college grads couldn't do it, just because your book smart doesn't mean you'd be efficient at a job like that.

But for now I would try to hack it a little more if I was you like you said until you can pay for school. If it means anything to ya, I certainly don't think any less of you at all.


----------



## MaxAnxiety (Feb 1, 2014)

College is most likely your best bet to escape these types of jobs. Looking back on it, the best way to go to college from a financial standpoint would be to do 2 years at a Community College then 2 years at a State University to finish up (pick a good major!). When I say years I am talking credit wise, chronologically it might take more than 2 years at any one particular portion of this - it all depends on how much time you can devote to school. Pay for what you can by working and then take loans out for the rest. You will have some debt, yes, but you will have minimized what you owe. Of course, this is no guarantee that you'll find a great job but you have at least increased your chances.

A lot of people get themselves in trouble by immediately jumping into an expensive private University and taking loans to cover the entire thing. By the time they are done they owe $250,000 and are crushed by debt they will be paying their whole life.


----------



## ghost guns (Jun 7, 2014)

It's dead end but at least you're gaining experience, which you can use at interviews to get a better job. I mean, you could not be in college and be unemployed which would be much worse.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Tymes Rhymes said:


> To people whom have transcended into higher paying jobs but started out in mediocre, low paying jobs; how did you deal with it?
> 
> Right now I am a bagger/ cashier in a grocery store and I honestly don't think that I can take it for much longer. Sure it is work that almost anyone could do but the amount of pay I receive is not worth the physical effort that I put into the job. I can't just half-*** it.
> 
> ...


Have you ever thought about joining the military?


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

M0rbid said:


> Have you ever thought about joining the military?


Yeah I have but I would have to sit down further and evaluate further if it is the best option for me.

To the rest of the replies thanks. I'm going to keep on going and build towards something else.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

An education is your better option but don't get something crappy.

I got lucky. Myself and this other person were hired to do data entry at a doctors office. The manager liked my work ethics and talked the doctor into hiring me full time to do medical billing. I was trained by another biller. Years later, I bought a book so I can get certified as a medical coder. Pass the test and landed a job with a healthcare company making a decent wage with unbelievable benefits.


----------



## pork (Sep 4, 2011)

Try learning a marketable skill? Maybe you could learn to program, work on cars, learn some type of construction, or administration / book keeping skills? None of these require college and all have plenty of opportunity for career growth!

College isn't necessary for a high paying, career advancing job.


----------

